# When is it obnoxious?



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Is it a PITA when someone calls and asks if an officer can drive down the road for no other reason than some woman is paranoid? 

I live on a side street where all the lights are out after 9pm. It's a really quiet area and at night you can hear everything. Last night and the night before I've heard footsteps at really odd hours.

The long and short of it is that I've had several weird things happen here (flood lights unscrewed and left on the doorstep/Celtic cross broken in two/trash stolen etc). It's nothing I can actually prove someone else did, nor do I want to be labeled as a nut job should I need them for something serious so I've never called before.

I hate even asking this but I worry because it's only me and the daughter and she has given me a sense of my mortality that I never had before. I've not had anything happen directly towards me nor has anything happened while I am home. I simply don't like the sound of footsteps outside at 3am.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

People call the police for a number of reasons. Granted, some of the reasons are ridiculous but some times the people's paranoia kicks in for a good reason. If you are hearing things that are out of the ordinary, or seeing things that normally do not go on, I don't see any reason as to why you wouldn't call the PD. Granted, some one on the other end of the line might be rolling their eyes but what do you care? It's your well being and your safety that you should be concerned with.

Understand that we handle some really dumb-ass complaints. Around the 4th of July, people are always calling in gun shots. Duh!!! You always get one idiot that calls and says that it was "Unmistakeable gun fire" because "I know what gun fire sounds like" because "These shots sounded just like the gun fire in that movie HEAT" You can't tell people that they are morons on a recorded line even if it is true.

Bottom line, if you have a legitamate reason to worry, you should probably place the call.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I'm pretty sure that's what we are there for  Make the call... Just give them the details tho, it always help when you have a little more to go on like the "flood lights unscrewed and left on the doorstep/Celtic cross broken in two/trash stolen etc" and direction of the sound of the foot steps...


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> Is it a PITA when someone calls and asks if an officer can drive down the road for no other reason than some woman is paranoid?
> 
> I live on a side street where all the lights are out after 9pm. It's a really quiet area and at night you can hear everything. Last night and the night before I've heard footsteps at really odd hours.
> 
> ...


Look here you Nut Job,

Whatever you can come up with I'm sure will pale in comparison with the jackasses who call 911 because the Rhodes scholar at the McD's drive through forgot to add fries. Seriously, is a driveby too much to ask for?? Don't feel foolish for being a Mom.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Not to sound preachy, but that's what the police are there for, no matter what some particular salty overnight officers may think. Follow your instincts; they are there for a reason.

I had to ready Gavin DeBecker's _The Gift of Fear_ for a undergrad class last year, and one thing I learned from it was to always listen to those feelings when you think something is not right. If you act, the worst is that you feel stupid for a few minutes. If you fail to act, the worst that can happen could be much worse.

And I don't think you're being paranoid, though your request should not be diminished at all if you were. IMO, those odd occurances make your request more than reasonable. Let the dispatcher know about that, or ask them to send an officer to speak with you so you cvan relay those feelings and concerns in person.

But in the end, if you're really that concerned about being embarrased, it might make you feel a bit better to address those feelings to the dispatcher when you make the request. "Listen, I know this may sound dumb, but I've been hearing some odd sounds and I live in a dark neighborhood, etc. If you wouldn't mind just floating a cruiser by a couple times a night I'd really appreciate it." By no means necessary, but just trying to give you suggestions to put those feelings at ease.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have my regular group of callers who have given my gems like "There are racoons knocking over my trash cans" and the best one in my 9 years "I saw my neighbor carrying something to his trash can. I think it might of been a body." Sometimes I get annoyed but I always send an officer to investigate because you never know and it's good customer service.

You should never hesitate calling for service if you are scared and truly believe something is wrong.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. Not preachy at all Obie - I just wouldn't want them to be taken away from an actual problem or get some guy in trouble stumbling home from his buddy's house. My worry would be them hitting the roundabout in a real situation cause I had "cried wolf" before. I need to lose that mental programming as well. 

I personally think it's the son of the people who owned the house before not being pleased that it wasn't left to him, but I can't prove it. 

You're all correct though, instincts are there for a reason and I shouldn't be so concerned with their personal opinions of me asking for help.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> Is it a PITA when someone calls and asks if an officer can drive down the road for no other reason than some woman is paranoid?
> 
> I live on a side street where all the lights are out after 9pm. It's a really quiet area and at night you can hear everything. Last night and the night before I've heard footsteps at really odd hours.
> 
> ...


I would rather people call and ask for police assistance for those type of things than some of the other calls like a bat in the house etc.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

BIL,

It's better to call and pre-empt something, then having to try to call when all hell is breaking loose.

P.S.

Is it about the time the Mall closes? Just sayin.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Nuke_TRT said:


> BIL,
> 
> It's better to call and pre-empt something, then having to try to call when all hell is breaking loose.
> 
> ...


:L: I know where you are going with this but I believe he has an alibi if he has to do a sweep of the mall after closing to make sure everyone is out.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

grn3charlie said:


> :L: I know where you are going with this but I believe he has an alibi if he has to do a sweep of the mall after closing to make sure everyone is out.


Couldn't hurt to collect the DNA sample just in case.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Are you referring to the stealthy Sniper Stalker I've been hearing so much about?


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

It has been rumored since the demise of the HBT thread that prowler calls have increased in the area of the mall.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> Are you referring to the stealthy Sniper Stalker I've been hearing so much about?


How stealthy could he really be if we all know about his behavior?


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

263FPD said:


> Couldn't hurt to collect the DNA sample just in case.


Can't imagine which bodlily fluid he might volunteer to give as a sample.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

csauce777 said:


> How stealthy could he really be if we all know about his behavior?


 LOL

Trouser Trout Ninja


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

csauce777 said:


> How stealthy could he really be if we all know about his behavior?


Hmm, I'd only heard rumors about the prowess of *A* stealthy Sniper Stalker, I'd no idea there was a face to put to the name


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

Obviously if someone is breaking a cross and unscrewing your floodlights you are not being paranoid, although with respect to the floodlights I wonder why they are leaving them on your doorstep. That's weird. I doubt a prowler would do that, but possibly a peeping Tom. 

As respects the floodlights it's remotely possible that there may be a simple and innocent explanation since they are leaving them. Are they pointing at your neighbors windows? Or, maybe they're just eco-freaks. Someone must be trying to send you a message, but it's too bad they just don't speak with you about it.

I have a telescope and sometimes I would like to use it in my backyard, but my neighbors have floodlights that significantly increase the light pollution. But I would never think to unscrew the floodlights. just because I would prefer them to be off

Are the lights turned off by neighborhood request, or simply to save money?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

grn3charlie said:


> Can't imagine which bodlily fluid he might volunteer to give as a sample.


:uc:


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

LongKnife56 said:


> Obviously if someone is breaking a cross and unscrewing your floodlights you are not being paranoid, although with respect to the floodlights I wonder why they are leaving them on your doorstep. That's weird. I doubt a prowler would do that, but possibly a peeping Tom.
> 
> As respects the floodlights it's remotely possible that there may be a simple and innocent explanation since they are leaving them. Are they pointing at your neighbors windows? Or, maybe they're just eco-freaks. Someone must be trying to send you a message, but it's too bad they just don't speak with you about it.
> 
> ...


I have plenty of trees separating myself and the house behind me. They're an older retired couple. Even if it did bother him there's no way he'd say anything for fear I'd stop hanging out on the back deck with my girlfriends ;-)

I knew when I saw the lights that it was to prove a point and to be intimidating. I am not leaving here til it's time to go back with the mister to Belfast. If it was just me - this would be handled differently. Having the little one here though changes things.

I'm thinking that once my elderly cat passes it's time for a dog.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Not to sound preachy, but that's what the police are there for, no matter what some particular officers may think. Follow your instincts; they are there for a reason.
> 
> I had to ready Gavin DeBecker's _The Gift of Fear_ for a undergrad class last year, and one thing I learned from it was to always listen to those feelings when you think something is not right. If you act, the worst is that you feel stupid for a few minutes. If you fail to act, the worst that can happen could be much worse.
> 
> ...


_The Gift of Fear_ is one of the best books I have ever read. Anyone, if you haven't read it, check it out at the local library or find it on Amazon. Invaluable information. We as women are programmed to not want to "cause a scene" or act like we're just being paranoid or whatever. Get over it ladies, that's what bad guys (and gals) feed off. You'll also find you can apply this knowledge to many other areas of your life, not just personal safety.

Better to call and maybe have somebody think it's a dumb reason than to have them there for something that ends up being more serious, and that maybe could have been prevented. I'd rather be thought paranoid than wind up, well, with whatever you want to fill in the blanks with.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

OfficerObie59 said:


> I had to ready Gavin DeBecker's _The Gift of Fear_ for a undergrad class last year, and one thing I learned from it was to always listen to those feelings when you think something is not right. If you act, the worst is that you feel stupid for a few minutes. If you fail to act, the worst that can happen could be much worse.


I've had to read that book for a few different things...it truly is a great book.

But, yeah, BIL - call. Don't worry about what the cops think - honestly. Do what makes you feel safe. Plain and simple. Don't forget - this is our job - whether guys like it or not - this is what we signed up for.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> trash stolen


I wish someone would steal my trash.... all of it.

Really though, it takes minimal effort to do a driveby. I doubt they would mind providing that.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Even just having them patrol the street a couple of times a night around the times might do the trick, being visual is important in crime prevention. Don't be afraid to call the police. I have heard some stories about paranoid people and this isn't even close to those calls. Chin up!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Time for the ghillie suit to be put into action! Sipowicz, i'm off your case.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

LGriffin said:


> Time for the ghillie suit to be put into action! Sipowicz, i'm off your case.


Haha! Time for a camouflaged M&G in Boston Irish Lasses front yard!!!


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

I just attended a residents meeting last night at the QPD because of recent crime problems in my neighborhood (although he said the crime rate in our neighborhood was extremely low, but I think we all wanted to keep it that way so even one B&E or a snatch and grab from an unlocked car is too much). I think the lieutenant running the meeting was surprised as it was SRO and they don't usually get such citizen support.

Anyway he encouraged everyone to call with the slightest suspicion of something out of the normal. He said they are eager and ready to respond and it is better for them to do it than you.

However, I think a dog is a good idea to alert you so you can call them to investigate. I also think video cameras set to detect and record motion are a good idea so you may be able to identify who is harassing you.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

I spoke with town hall this morning about getting a lamp on the pole outside. There's only one neighbor left that I have to confirm it won't be a problem for. I think that will help tremendously. 

A security system would be awesome but at the moment I am counting every dime. I have one moving here next year so that will put an end to the nonsense I've NO doubt. ;-) 

I really want a dog but it's such a huge responsibility. I need to know that I can give him/her the proper amount of attention before I jump into that. 

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone and the positive reinforcement.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> I spoke with town hall this morning about getting a lamp on the pole outside. There's only one neighbor left that I have to confirm it won't be a problem for. I think that will help tremendously.
> 
> _* A security system would be awesome but at the moment I am counting every dime. I have one moving here next year so that will put an end to the nonsense I've NO doubt. ;-)*_
> 
> ...


BIL, I assume you own that house. I do believe that an alarm system will lower your premiums on your Homeowner's. It will not offset the monitoring fee but none the less, it will lower it.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, I do "own" the house but my premiums are so low it's crazy ($550 a year?). I've no doubt it would lower the ins though. My first move when I get some extra money is getting camera's installed.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

Since you already have a computer, you can add a web cam for as little as $20 (although you may want to spend a little more and get one that does well in low light situations - I got a used one off eBay that does well in low light for $20). The program to make it detect motion and send an alert if it does, probably comes with it.

The only problem with the cheap USB ones is that the computer would need to be positioned near a window that has a line of sight to your backyard (or wherever your existing floodlights are), but you could always just temporarily relocate the computer. There are wireless cameras, but they cost at least $75 and then you would need a wireless rouoters also ($50).

While a professional security system would be much better, just a simple web cam may be good enough.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

I've seen a few online that can be attached outside the house that will send signals to my computer and automatically record upon sensing motion. I think that's probably going to be my first move. I hate to invest TOO much money that I don't have because I know I only have to bite the bullet til next summer. 

We shall see. If having an officer come down the road doesn't deter them (anyone moving at ALL in this area, even in a car, that late will stand out) and the torch lit on the pole then I'll definitely have to reconsider my current budget.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> Yes, I do "own" the house but my premiums are so low it's crazy ($550 a year?). I've no doubt it would lower the ins though. My first move when I get some extra money is getting camera's installed.


Atta girl!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> Yes, I do "own" the house but my premiums are so low it's crazy ($550 a year?). I've no doubt it would lower the ins though. My first move when I get some extra money is getting camera's installed.


Make sure that the recording drive is well hidden so that if God forbid your house is broken in to, the miscreants don't make off with it.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

How about exercising your 2nd Amendment right?!


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Eagle13 said:


> How about exercising your 2nd Amendment right?!


In MA?? There is no 2nd Amendment right! HAHA JK


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

263FPD said:


> Make sure that the recording drive is well hidden so that if God forbid your house is broken in to, the miscreants don't make off with it.


I don't know enough about them to completely understand what you're saying, but I get the idea. Thank you



Eagle13 said:


> How about exercising your 2nd Amendment right?!


If my daughter wasn't so interested in shiny things I would absolutely be comfortable with that. I love her, God knows I love her, but this is also the child that just completely infected my computer, AFTER a lecture about proper use, because "she likes to click on things."


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> I really want a dog but it's such a huge responsibility. I need to know that I can give him/her the proper amount of attention before I jump into that.


I highly encourage you to get a dog -- a "rescue" dog. Remember, anything you can do for that dog is better than nothing. Far more dogs are put to death than adopted, and every home that is available to a dog -- even a home where the owners don't think they're giving the dog the proper amount of attention -- is better than no home at all.

Being home alone is much better than being dead, if you're a dog, so I really encourage you to go for it.

The plus side of having a dog? He or she will bark like crazy when there's a bad guy in the area, and that barking will alert you that it's time to run to your safe and pick up this thing . . .

. . . .

. . . .


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll be looking for a new job soon with better hours so it wouldn't be as much of an issue. I really do want a dog. I just know they are such a commitment and would feel awful if I had a sad dog. It's only people I don't have much empathy for.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

grn3charlie said:


> In MA?? There is no 2nd Amendment right! HAHA JK


 Too bad you were just kidding because you happened to have been correct.


----------

